# Odontoglossum Margarete Holm ‘Larkspur’



## Erythrone (Jan 29, 2012)

Odontoglossum Margarete Holm ‘Larkspur’


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 29, 2012)

:drool::drool:BEAUTI-FULL!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 29, 2012)

Zowie!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunning display! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunning pattern!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Wild and crazy pattern!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice plant and pattern,
Best regards, Gina


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 31, 2012)

What amazing markings!


----------

